# مساعدة بخصوص تصميم جمالون معدني built up sections بحره 50 متر على باكيتين



## إسلام علي (17 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أمامي أرض ستكون مصنع الأبعاد 82.5 * 50 متر
البحر 82.5 سيتم تقسيمه 11 مسافة قدرها 7.5 م 
سيتم عمل جمالونات معدنية بأعمدة في منتصف البحر الـ 50 يعني سيكون باكيتين بالطبع كل باكية 25 
وستستخدم قطاعات built up وسيكون هناك جزء به ميزانيين لاحتواء مكاتب الموظفين والإدارة
الأعمدة أيضا من الحديد
المطلوب ما هي خطة العمل
أستخدم تصميم يدوي أم ببرنامج
كيف تسير أمور اللوح 
هل من مشروع مشابه لمعرفة سير نظام الرسومات العام الذي يسمح ببدء العمل بالموقع مباشرة 
عذرا لم أصمم مشروع معدني من فترة كبيرة ونسيت أمور كثيرة ونرجوا المساعدة والسلام عليكم


----------



## إسلام علي (17 أغسطس 2010)

الحقيقة هو هناك تصميم موجود للمصنع لكنه تصميم سيء وسيتم عمل redesign وسأرفع صور التصميم القديم لتوضيح الأمر إن شاء الله


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (17 أغسطس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> الحقيقة هو هناك تصميم موجود للمصنع لكنه تصميم سيء وسيتم عمل redesign وسأرفع صور التصميم القديم لتوضيح الأمر إن شاء الله


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ولا زمان يا ابن بشر السلفى :68: :68:
انا عندى طلبك من تصميم مصنع الزامل ومجموعة المخططات متكاملة وهو نموذج يغطى فتحة 27 متر × 50 متر وبه تقسيمات المكاتب والاستقبال وكالكهرباء والميكانيكا ( مشروع متكامل ) وهذا النموذج معتمد لدى وزارة الحج عندنا وينفذون منه كل سنة عددا من النماذج لخدمة بعثات الحج 
هل تريد هذه الرسومات ؟؟ ام ما هو طلبك بالضبط ؟؟​


----------



## إسلام علي (17 أغسطس 2010)

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته :77:
مرحبا بصويحب القاعود اللي مشفهناهوش ولا شميناه حتى لحد الآن :71:
وأكون شاكر لو أعطيتني نسيخة من الرسومات التي ذكرت 
ونقول ألووووووووووو


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (17 أغسطس 2010)

للمتابعة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 أغسطس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أمامي أرض ستكون مصنع الأبعاد 82.5 * 50 متر
> البحر 82.5 سيتم تقسيمه 11 مسافة قدرها 7.5 م
> سيتم عمل جمالونات معدنية بأعمدة في منتصف البحر الـ 50 يعني سيكون باكيتين بالطبع كل باكية 25
> ...


لم تحدد أرتفاع الأعمدة 
ثانيا لم تذكر هل توجد أوناش بالمصنع أم لا
سيكون ال built up sections أوفر لكن سيحتاج لساعات تشغيل أكثر
فعليك ان تبحث عن اجابة السؤال التالى قبل البدء بالتصميم
سعر طن الحديد بعد التصنيع للقطاعات المدرفلة ؟ وسعر طن الحديد بعد التصنيع للقطاعات ال built up
ستجد أن ال built up سعره أغلى من hot rolled section وبالتالى يمكنك عمل مقارنة بين مقدار التوفير فى الوزن وفرق السعر بين كل منهما وبعد ذلك تختار ما سيكون أكثر أقتصادية بالنسبة لك

بخصوص البرامج يمكنك استخدام برنامج الساب والتصميم بالكود الأمريكى Aisc ASD1989 ستجده متاشبه تماما مع الكود المصرى ولكن عند حساب الأنبعاج ينبغى زيادة القيم 20% عن الكود الأمريكى لأن معاملات الامان بالكود المصرى أكثر تحفظا


----------



## إسلام علي (17 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا مرة أخرى م ميشيل 
الأعمدة 7.5 م والتي في الوسط 9 م
وليس بالمصنع كرين
وبالنسبة للقطاعات فهم انتهوا ورسوا على البيلت أب

وبالنسبة لبرنامج التصميم كنت أريد برنامج متخصص في البيلت أب 
وكذلك برنامج يرسم أتوماتيك الوصلات والبراغي والقطاعات ما أمكن لأن الرسم اليدوي أو بالكاد سيكون صعب خاصة وأنا مصاب بنزيف الآن يصعب معه الجلوس طويلا أمام الكمبيوتر

وشكرا مرة أخرى مهندسنا الكريم


----------



## ابو سعد العراقي (17 أغسطس 2010)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا عندى طلبك من تصميم مصنع الزامل ومجموعة المخططات متكاملة
> هل تريد هذه الرسومات ؟؟ ام ما هو طلبك بالضبط ؟؟​[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 أغسطس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا جزيلا مرة أخرى م ميشيل
> الأعمدة 7.5 م والتي في الوسط 9 م
> وليس بالمصنع كرين
> ...


بالنسبة للبرامج حتى لو built up section يمكنك أستخدام الساب بدون أى مشاكل
بالنسبة للرسومات التصنيع يمكنك أعطائها لأى رسام لأن دى detailing job يعنى لابد من شخص متخصص بتلك الرسومات ويمكنك استخدام برنامج تكلا tekla structure بس محتاج أنك تتعلم البرنامج أولا
بخصوص التصميم على حسب وقتى لو الوقت سمح ممكن أقولك على قيم القطاعات 
تقبل منى خالص التحية


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (17 أغسطس 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> بالنسبة للبرامج حتى لو built up section يمكنك أستخدام الساب بدون أى مشاكل
> بالنسبة للرسومات التصنيع يمكنك أعطائها لأى رسام لأن دى detailing job يعنى لابد من شخص متخصص بتلك الرسومات ويمكنك استخدام برنامج تكلا tekla structure بس محتاج أنك تتعلم البرنامج أولا
> بخصوص التصميم على حسب وقتى لو الوقت سمح ممكن أقولك على قيم القطاعات
> تقبل منى خالص التحية


كيف حالك مهندس ميشيل :55: اسمح لى بهذا التعقيب 
بالنسبة لأفضل البرامج المستخدمة فى تفاصيل الحديد هو autodesk structural detailling وهو افضل كثيرا من تكلا فى التفاصيل وسهولة الاستخدام
بالنسبة لبرامج built up sections فان مجموعة RAM BENTLY هى الأفضل من بين البرامج وخاصة الاصدار الأخير RAM CONNECTION 6.50 
اما برنامج ساب فهو غير متخصص فى القطاعات built up section ولا يعتمد عليه فى تفاصيل الحديد ويفضل عليه فى التصميم برنامج STAAD PRO وهو ايضا من انتاج BENTLY
كما ان برنامج ايتاب افضل من الساب فى تصميم المنشآت المعدنية 
وساقوم برفع ما لدى من مخططات ليستفيد منها الجميع
تقبلوا جميعا تحياتى​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 أغسطس 2010)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> كيف حالك مهندس ميشيل :55: اسمح لى بهذا التعقيب
> بالنسبة لأفضل البرامج المستخدمة فى تفاصيل الحديد هو autodesk structural detailling وهو افضل كثيرا من تكلا فى التفاصيل وسهولة الاستخدام
> بالنسبة لبرامج built up sections فان مجموعة ram bently هى الأفضل من بين البرامج وخاصة الاصدار الأخير ram connection 6.50
> اما برنامج ساب فهو غير متخصص فى القطاعات built up section ولا يعتمد عليه فى تفاصيل الحديد ويفضل عليه فى التصميم برنامج staad pro وهو ايضا من انتاج bently
> ...


 المهندس الرائع زعيم الأسكندرية
أسمح لى أولا أهنئك بشهر رمضان المبارك وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب ولو انها متأخرة شوية
ثانيا بشكرك على مشاركاتك وموضوعاتك المميزة بالمنتدى
ثالثا بشكرك على تلك المعلومات القيمة التى أضفتها للموضوع
متمنيا لك اوقاتا مباركة بالشهر الفضيل


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (17 أغسطس 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> المهندس الرائع زعيم الأسكندرية
> أسمح لى أولا أهنئك بشهر رمضان المبارك وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب ولو انها متأخرة شوية
> ثانيا بشكرك على مشاركاتك وموضوعاتك المميزة بالمنتدى
> ثالثا بشكرك على تلك المعلومات القيمة التى أضفتها للموضوع
> متمنيا لك اوقاتا مباركة بالشهر الفضيل


بعيدا عن المجاملة انا اللى باشكرك على ذوقك الرفيع ومعلوماتك الغزيرة والتى يستفيد منها الكبير قبل الصغير ( فى اقدمية المهنة طبعا حتى لا يفهم كلامى خطأ )
اما بخصوص التهنئة بشهر رمضان فقد كان لك السبق فيها وهنأت الجميع وانا من هؤلاء الجميع 
شكرا لك مرة اخرى ​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (17 أغسطس 2010)

بناء على طلب الأخ والزميل سعد العراقى 
تجدون الرسومات التصميمية فى المرفقات 
مع خاص تحياتى

:56::56::56::56:​


----------



## إسلام علي (17 أغسطس 2010)

الزملاء الأكارم أحسن الله إليكم


----------



## إسلام علي (17 أغسطس 2010)

> * ولي طلب بسيط هو ذكر المصطلحات باللغه الانكليزيه ايضا لو سمحتم لان استخدام اللغات المحليه قد يستعصى على من هم من بلد اخر كحالي.*


أبشر أخي الحبيب إن شاء الله نذكر المصطلحات بالإنجليزية قدر الممكن


----------



## m66666677 (17 أغسطس 2010)

I couldn't find the Scale on the drawings ?

Can you help me please​


----------



## محمد نبيل دعبول (17 أغسطس 2010)

أرى أن يتم الإستفادة من نموذج الزامل المشابه للمطلوب خاصة وأن هذا النموذج معتمد بالمملكة من وزارة الحج إلا أنني أرى ضرورة أخذ الموافقة من شركة الزامل على إستخدام نموذجهم أصولا وفق أدبيات مهنة الهندسة وشكرا.


----------



## m66666677 (17 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

اود معرفة مكان مقياس الرسم في الخرائط،، لاني بحثت عليها اكثر من مره ولم اجدها ابدا ،، الرجاء المساعدة 

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (18 أغسطس 2010)

محمد نبيل دعبول قال:


> أرى أن يتم الإستفادة من نموذج الزامل المشابه للمطلوب خاصة وأن هذا النموذج معتمد بالمملكة من وزارة الحج إلا أنني أرى ضرورة أخذ الموافقة من شركة الزامل على إستخدام نموذجهم أصولا وفق أدبيات مهنة الهندسة وشكرا.


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
للتوضيح فقط - هذا النموذج لم يعد ملكا لشركة الزامل لأنهم اخذوا حقه من وزارة الحج من عدة سنوات وهذا النموذج يوزع مع كراسة الشروط عند طرح المناقصات وانا من ضمن من دخل فى هذه المناقصة وهذه الرسومات دفعت ثمنها عند شراء كراسة الشروط
هذا للعلم فقط​


----------



## إسلام علي (29 أغسطس 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> لم تحدد أرتفاع الأعمدة
> ثانيا لم تذكر هل توجد أوناش بالمصنع أم لا
> سيكون ال built up sections أوفر لكن سيحتاج لساعات تشغيل أكثر
> فعليك ان تبحث عن اجابة السؤال التالى قبل البدء بالتصميم
> ...


آسف الارتفاع في الوسط 9.5 م وليس 9 م 
وهذا هو مسح بالماسح الضوئي للرسم القديم 
نتمنى علي الأخوة والزملاء الإفادة بالمقاطع المناسبة ولو حتى من خلال خبرتهم مش شرط الحسابات لأن المقاطع غير واضحة من الرسم 
ولم أجد برنامج تصميم يهتم بالـ built up section
فضلا عن الصدأ الذي أصاب رأسي من ناحية تصميم المنشآت المعدنية


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (30 أغسطس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> آسف الارتفاع في الوسط 9.5 م وليس 9 م
> وهذا هو مسح بالماسح الضوئي للرسم القديم
> نتمنى علي الأخوة والزملاء الإفادة بالمقاطع المناسبة ولو حتى من خلال خبرتهم مش شرط الحسابات لأن المقاطع غير واضحة من الرسم
> ولم أجد برنامج تصميم يهتم بالـ built up section
> فضلا عن الصدأ الذي أصاب رأسي من ناحية تصميم المنشآت المعدنية


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعطيك هذا الملف لعله يفبدك
http://www.4shared.com/file/P-bhqFUU/up_built_section.html

وبالنسبة ل prefabricated sections اليك هذا الموقغ ولكن باللغة الفرنسية
http://www.steelbizfrance.com/prog/prscar/prscar.aspx
وهو يعطيك caracteristiques geometriques et mecaniques of PRS.
والتي يجب استعمالها للتحقق من moment and shear resistance
كما يمكنك استعمال variable sections وذلك حسب توزيع moment .
يمكنك ايضا مراجعة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137563-30.html
لمعرفة moment connection
وهنا لتحديد احمال الرياح
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137563-33.html
واذا كانت لديك فكرة التصميم بواسطة البرامج فهناك robot professional analysis سهل الاستعمال وهو قي الاصل لsteel
اظن ان هذا يفي بالحاجة..


----------



## m66666677 (30 أغسطس 2010)

I am still waiting the SCALE

These drawings without SCALE


----------



## سامح جورجى (30 أغسطس 2010)

لما حد يبعتلك حاجه ياريت تقولى


----------



## إسلام علي (30 أغسطس 2010)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اعطيك هذا الملف لعله يفبدك
> http://www.4shared.com/file/p-bhqfuu/up_built_section.html
> 
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا م ابن مسعود 
لكن روابط الموضوع الذي بالملتقى توصل لصفحة واحدة لا أعرف أين أجد المقصود فيها 
رابط المشاركة المستقل تجده حضرتك أعلى يسار المشاركة 
وكل عام وأنتم والعائلة بخير


----------



## إسلام علي (30 أغسطس 2010)

الصورة مرة أخرة لأنها لم تظهر


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (30 أغسطس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا م ابن مسعود
> لكن روابط الموضوع الذي بالملتقى توصل لصفحة واحدة لا أعرف أين أجد المقصود فيها
> رابط المشاركة المستقل تجده حضرتك أعلى يسار المشاركة
> وكل عام وأنتم والعائلة بخير


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الصفحة توصلك الى تحميل الملفات من الروابط فيها 
وبالنسبة الى portal frame متاعك هل هناك امكانية cellular beam عندك؟
الابعاد 3000 من جهة الاعمدة و4000 من جهة apex connections هي ناتجة عن moment diagram وبالتالي انصحك 
اولا الاطلاع على الروابط التي وضعتها في المشارك السابقة
ثانيا هناك امكانية اختيار commercial section IPE500 or IPE600 مثلا و البعد 3000مم متاعك تغطيه ب oxyacetylene cutting من نفس القطاع الذي اخترته وبحث تتحصل على لbeam طولها 3000مم متغيرة الابعاد كذلك من جهة apex
وهي عملية مربحة كثيرا
العامود في وسط portal frame لا يعمل الا في الاتجاه العمودي الاخر ولذلك يقع تصميمه as pinned column
اذا حبيت التواصل فادخل على e-mail متاعي للتشاور


----------



## إسلام علي (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيراً
عندي سؤال آخر
لعدم معرفتي بتصميم الـ Cold formed steel sections
عندي c channel 180*75*4 مسحوبة على البارد كما أسلفت
المسافات البينية بينها وبين بعضها 2000 مم وهي تعمل كـ purlin بالطبع
والمسافة S بين الفريمات هي 7.5 م 
وسرعة الرياح بطيئة 
وتغطية المنشأ هي مجرد لوح مفرد الطبقة من ألواح الصاج سماكة .55 م
والسؤال أليست هذه الـ purlin ذات قطاع صغير أمام هذه البحور أم هي مناسبة ؟


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة الى built up section
اعطيك بعض المعلوماتfor the rafter
Span L = 25 m
Web depth h = 800 mm
Web thickness: 6 mm thick at central part and 8 mm thick at haunch.
Flange width: b = 200 mm
Flange thickness: 10 mm thick
The web to flange fillet welds would have a minimum throat of 3 to 4 mm


To assist in initial design, the following proportions are suggested:
The common depth h of welded members is in the order of L/30 for rafters (where L is the span) and H/10 for columns (where H is the column height).
The width of the flanges b is usually in proportion with the depth, h. That is:
h/5 ≤ b ≤ h/2
The web thickness is between h/150 and h/100, the greater thicknesses primarily being used at the beam-to-column connection (haunch) where the increase in shear force is linked to the high bending moment gradient

.
وبالنسبة ل C cold formed chanel
فان البعد 2م كبير جدا (there will be a buckling case)
اذا كان عندك امكانية استعمال sag bar (phi=23mm)à فهو افضل والا اعتمد مسافة 1.4 الى 1.6 م(انخفاض العزم ب 20 بالمائة)
يمكنك الاطلاع ولو قليلا على 
http://www.4shared.com/document/WyDFCXGr/design_and_SLS_check_of_cold-f.html


----------



## إسلام علي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بالنسبة الى built up section
> اعطيك بعض المعلوماتfor the rafter
> Span L = 25 m
> ...


جزاكم الله خيراً على الإفادات المتواصلة رغم أننا في أجواء ووقت ثمين عزيز جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
وما المقصود بـ sag bar هل هي قضبان تربيط بين الـ purlins في وسط البحر وموازية للفريمات ؟
لقد كنت أنوي بالفعل عمل هذا , رغم عدم معرفتي بقطاعات هذه القضبان وكيف تربط بالـ purlin
السؤال الثاني : القانون السريع لتحديد ارتفاع العصب L/30 يحدد أي عصب ؟
العصب عند الـ hunch أم في منتصف بحر الكمرة ؟ 

السؤال الثالث
وجدت خطأ في تفصيلة الكمرة الرئيسية تحديد في ارتفاع العصب 
وهو أن القطاع عند الهنش الطرفي 800 مم ويميل حتى يصل 500 مم
ثم يبدأ قطاع آخر ثابت الارتفاع وهو 500 حتى يصل للهنش الوسطي 
لكن الهنش الوسط المفترض أن يبدأ من ارتفاع 500 مم ويزيد حتى مثلا 700 أو 800
إلا أنه متكوب في اللوحة هكذا 
330/660
يعني بدأ من 330 فكيف ذلك ؟ 
توصلت أنها غلطة ربما لكن كيف أصلحها أخشى أن أقلل من الكمرة الوسطى بحيث تكون متغيرة القطاع
تبدأ من 500 وتصل لـ 330 ممكن أكون خاطرت 
والحل الآخر هو تغيير الهنش الوسطي من 330/660 إلى 500/800


----------



## إسلام علي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مرة أخرى
اطلعت على الملف الذي تفضلتم به جزاكم الله خيرا
لكن لا يمكنني من خلالة التأكد من مناسبة القطاع للأحمال لأن مواصفات القطاع الحالي غير موجودة عندي 
لو ممكن تزويدي بمواصفات القطاع من مصادركم لو تفضلت
القطاع مرة أخرى
* Cold formed steel sections
c channel 180*75*4*


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً على الإفادات المتواصلة رغم أننا في أجواء ووقت ثمين عزيز جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
> وما المقصود بـ sag bar هل هي قضبان تربيط بين الـ purlins في وسط البحر وموازية للفريمات ؟
> صحيح وهو كذلك
> الغاية منها انها تعمل كانها intermediate support و ذلك لتفادي buckling في poor axis ويمكن اخذ قطر 25 مم وتثبيتها يكون بواسطة 1 bolt قطر 12مم ويكون موازي ل rafter
> ...


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> السلام عليكم مرة أخرى
> اطلعت على الملف الذي تفضلتم به جزاكم الله خيرا
> لكن لا يمكنني من خلالة التأكد من مناسبة القطاع للأحمال لأن مواصفات القطاع الحالي غير موجودة عندي
> لو ممكن تزويدي بمواصفات القطاع من مصادركم لو تفضلت
> ...


 لم اقم بمراجعة الروابط ولكن انظر هنا
http://www.4shared.com/document/lbUE7dN5/SCI_089_-_Design_of_Structures.html


----------



## إسلام علي (5 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم مهندسنا الفاضل
ولازال طلبي ـ إن لم يكن ثقيلا ـ تحت نظركم
لو ممكن مواصفات القطاع الذي ذكرته لأتأكد من أمانه لأني حملت جداول لمواصفات القطاعات المسحوبة على البارد لكن لم أجد مواصفات هذا القطاع فيها
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## concretesteelwood (5 سبتمبر 2010)

بجد ربنا يباركلك يابشمهندس ابن مسعود على الملفات اللى حضرتك تعبت فيها دى 
واتمنى من الله عزوجل ان يجعلك من عتقائه فى هذا الشهر الكريم 
وياريت لو حضرتك تبدأ الدوره التصميميه لكبرى المشاه اللى حضرتك كنت ذكرته


----------



## إسلام علي (5 سبتمبر 2010)

على العموم وجدت ملف إكسيل مبرمج مسبقا وتأكدت أن قطاع الـ C channel مبدأيا جيد 
الآن المسألة الأخيرة مسألة الـ rafter ذات العصب 500 مم 
حسب قانون المبدأي فهو قطاع غير آمن والآمن 800 مم ولا أعلم ما الحل


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> على العموم وجدت ملف إكسيل مبرمج مسبقا وتأكدت أن قطاع الـ C channel مبدأيا جيد
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> صحيح القطاع 180*75*4 هو اكثر من جيد لانه بين قطاعين متقاربين هما
> ...


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

concretesteelwood قال:


> بجد ربنا يباركلك يابشمهندس ابن مسعود على الملفات اللى حضرتك تعبت فيها دى
> واتمنى من الله عزوجل ان يجعلك من عتقائه فى هذا الشهر الكريم
> وياريت لو حضرتك تبدأ الدوره التصميميه لكبرى المشاه اللى حضرتك كنت ذكرته


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان شاء الله بعد العيد 
ولكن هناك مسالة مهمة جدا يجب الانتباه لها وهي 
اعتماد الصور للتوضيح واعتماد dwg files للتصميم
حينئذ هناك مشقة في الرسومات التصميمية وهي تاخذ وقتا للتدقيق..


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> بارك الله فيكم مهندسنا الفاضل
> ولازال طلبي ـ إن لم يكن ثقيلا ـ تحت نظركم
> لو ممكن مواصفات القطاع الذي ذكرته لأتأكد من أمانه لأني حملت جداول لمواصفات القطاعات المسحوبة على البارد لكن لم أجد مواصفات هذا القطاع فيها
> وجزاكم الله كل خير


it depends on producter 
لا يوجد جدول standard لهذه القطاعات وانما كل منتج هو الذي يحددها وهي في catalog الخاص به
واذا كان غير موجود فاعطيك هذا المثال للاستعانة http://www.4shared.com/document/pz0VY5dx/effective_section_propreties.html
كما ان هناك ايضا 
http://www.4shared.com/document/cCvSWbJw/compression_and_bending.html
...


----------



## إسلام علي (6 سبتمبر 2010)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> إسلام علي قال:
> 
> 
> > على العموم وجدت ملف إكسيل مبرمج مسبقا وتأكدت أن قطاع الـ C channel مبدأيا جيد
> ...


----------



## ابو سعد العراقي (6 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ايها الاخوة على المعلومات

والشكر موصول الى زعيم الاسكندريه


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> ibnmessaoud10 قال:
> 
> 
> > المهندس الفاضل ابن مسعود جزيت خير الجزاء في هذه الليلة المباركة على هذه الإفادات
> ...


----------



## إسلام علي (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ما هي نسبة الانحناء؟slope
> بالنسبة الى top flange فليست هناك مشكلة لان الغطاء(الصاج) سيحول بينه وبين buckling
> ولكن لدي مخاوف من bottom flange?
> ...


أشكركم مرة أخرى م ابن مسعود ولي عودة لأنهل من إفادتكم الكريمة إن شاء الله
كل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## إسلام علي (10 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وأنتم بخير جميعا أسأل الله عز وجل أن يتقبل منا ومنكم
آسف على مشاكل الإنترنت المتكررة 
بالنسبة لهذا الجمالون فقد وقعت على برنامج قديم وقوي كان عندي وحسبت ببرنامج الساب العزوم والقص على الجمالون الحالي وقمت بالتحقق من القطاعات بواسطة البرنامج الذي ذكرت ووجدت أن كل القطاعات غير آمنة بالمرة 
والذي ظهر لي أن المصمم الأصلي للمشروع لم يستسغ الحمل الحي المقدر بـ 70 كجم للمتر المربع واختزل هذا الحمل على اعتبار أنه مؤقت ـ أي أثناء تركيب الجمالون ـ وأنه صعب أن يتسلط هذا الحمل في وقت واحد على كل متر مربع 
والظاهر أنه اعتبر الحمل الحي 20 كجم / م 2 فقط وبهذه الحسبة يصبح تصميمه مقبول 

هنا أنا لو أعدت التصميم حسب الكود والقوانين الهندسية العلمية سيصبح الوزن الإجمالي من 1.5 ـ 1.75 ضعف الوزن الحالي وعليه التكلفة ستتضاعف 

وبرأيي ـ وخبرتي ضعيفة ـ أن التصميم الحالي من الغش أو من عدم الالتزام العلمي من قبل المهندس ولا أعرف هل اختزال الأحمال لتصبح واقعية بعض الشيء أمر مقبول أم الالتزام بالكود والأحمال المقررة هو الأفضل 
لا أعلم أرجو الإفادة هل أستمر في التصميم الحالي أم أكتب تقرير بأنه غير مقبول


----------



## SEEKHALED (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*Drughting servise*


----------



## Jamal (14 سبتمبر 2010)

رائع


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل الذى طرح موضوع الجمالون يمكننى تصميم وتنفيذ هذا الجمالون وباسعار اقل من السوق بى 200 جنيه للطن وفى الوقت الذى تحدده سيادتكم للتنفيذ وبى جوده عاليه ان شاء الله للتواصل ارجوا الاتصال على 0124693100 الاسم صلاح امام متخصص جمالونات وابراج معدنيه منذ 27 عام وتوجد سابقه اعمال .


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الساده المهندسين المشاركين فى المنتدى اذ اردتم سيادتكم التعرف على متخصص فى الجمالونات والابراج المعدنيه فيمكن الاتصال على 0124693100 صلاح امام محمد وان شاء الله سوف تلمسون سيادتكم مدى تخصصى فى هذا المجال .


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مش معقول هو يعنى مفيش مهندس بياخذ شغل جمالونات دخل المنتدى وعايز يتعرف على متخصص فى الجمالونات والابراج المعدنيه الاسم صلاح امام محمد متخصص جمالونات منذ 27 عام ولدى سابقه اعمال وعده كامله وعماله ماهره 0124693100


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

_متخصص فى تصنيع وتركيب الجمالونات فك وتركيب على اعلى مستوى من الدقه ويشرفنى التعرف على مهندسين متخصصين فى هذا المجال للعمل معا الاسم صلاح امام محمد رقم التليفون 0124693100 القاهره شبرا مصرواعمل فى هذا المجال منذ 27 عام ولدى سابقه اعمال_


----------



## انا ميكانو (9 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص الموضوع انت طبعا فى احتياج للbuilt up علشان الطول الrafter لكن لو هيبقى مكلف انت ممكن تستخدم عمليه التوصيل بين الكمر انك تجيب 3كمرات ستاندر hot rolleds.....علشان التوفير فى التكلفه لكن لازم تراعى اهم حاجه طريقه التوصيل بين الكمر انا اشتغلت مصنع فى بدر كان البحر 30 متر كانتاج مش تصميم ومالارتفاع كان نفس الارتفاع تقريبا كان مصنع اندومى وكان ارتفاع الميزان 3متر لو فيه اسئله بخصوص الانتاج انا تحت امرك


----------



## hanyronaldo (16 مارس 2011)

يا جماعة بالنسبة للكمرات Built up sections - tapered section
يفضل استخدام برامج خاصة للتوفير زي MBS وزي Precision
وده برامج غالية اوي سعر برنامج MBS حوالي 60 الف دولار 
وفي شركات كتير مشتري البراممج ده وفي مصر شركة السويدي وفي الاردن شركة نجم وفي الامارات شكرات كتير جدا لان هذا البرنامج غالبا لا يحتاج مهندس فهو عبار عن اختيارات وبعد هذه الاختيارات 
تكون رسومات التشغلية والتركيب انتهت ويمكن الطباعة


----------

